# Next Govenor ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.satromforgovernor.com/

Conservation Work
In the Spring of 1991, Joe was approached by a Trustee of the North Dakota Chapter of The Nature Conservancy about a position as state director of The Conservancy's programs in North and South Dakota. Joe became the first State Director and Vice President of the two Dakotas programs and worked for TNC for more than eight years. During that time The Conservancy presence and land conservation work in the two states grew tremendously and Joe gained extensive experience in managing land and people and developed an expertise in conservation realty, land stewardship and fundraising.

Land conservation work involves extensive work with private landowners, particularly farmers and ranchers. Effective major gift fundraising involves meeting and developing relationships with wealthy individuals, various organizations and foundations. Joe's experience with The Nature Conservancy was an excellent preparation for his next position in conservation, with Ducks Unlimited, Inc. where he does similar programmatic work but also manages additional people on a considerably larger scale. Joe has also worked extensively at Ducks Unlimited on public policy issues such as the 2002 Farm Bill and various federal and state tax and conservation issues including special work in Colorado and Nebraska.


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

Satrom surely has credentials that sportsmen want to see. I agree with many others that we need a governor that listens to us and supports legislation that will accomplish our goals. I would put aside any party affiliations to support a governor that will take up the cause of our resident sportsmen if only I could be sure the canditate will do that. I just re-read some of the statements made by Hoeven in the North Dakota Outdoors publication of Nov. 200l where he stated ..." I see us doing more in terms of caps. of possibly designating regions in some cases to make sure we are managing hunting pressure." All of us now know what happened with our trust in the Governor's statements. How can we be SURE that Satrom will be an advocate for the resident sportsmen. Don't mistake my interests. I really want to believe that he will be. But herein lies the dilema. If he declares in unmistakeable terms a positive support of North Dakota resident sportsmen and there concerns, then he will risk losing votes from those who feel that will harm their interests. So, I am right back to pinning hopes on a few cushioned statements of a candidate, even though not intended to be misleading. Hopefully, Satrom's position will become clearer as the months go on. We really are in need of governor that is advocate of the sportsman,s interests. '[/i]


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

By now everyone knows that DU's real estate office keeps tabs on farms for sale in pothole country and tries to hook the seller up with an out 0f state "investor." You can tell those places, the ones with permanent, metal POSTED signs on every other powerline pole. My fear with Satrom is that he'll strongly side with the well-heeled out of stater, ala DU.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Thats a good possibility TB, we need to keep our eyes and ears on Satrom in the coming months, he will show his true colors. Follow the money and they always show were their hearts are, right next to someone elses wallet.

I look for DU to totally abandon the sportsman in the next decade. Eighty percent of their money comes from non-sportsman people and groups.
They will no longer have a need for sportsman.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have some respect for the Nature Conservancy (for a bunch of Rich folks that are trying to do good for wildlife & Nature) & for the little I really know about them ???

DU I have very liitle respect for :roll:


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

TB,

Really, DU just goes around "hooking" up sellers with out of state buyers? Tell me, what would DU gain from that? Is this some new mysterious method of raising $$?

Is that really your opinion? Is it based on anything factual or something you heard down at the Silver Dollar?

DU does have its own revolving land program which involves land THEY own. However, I would love to hear your rationale on how DU benefits from hooking up buyers and sellers represented by real estate companies. Yea, I'm sure they have time for that. Give me a break.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Satrom has done his homework and is very respected in both parties. I think you will see alot of pro-Satrom republicans backing him. He understands the decisions that need to be made about the resource have to be rooted in science, not economics.

He came down here to Iowa and visited with our Governor. If you want to see what wall-to-wall soybeans and corn look like come on down. You will see ZERO wetlands, which is why we have ZERO ducks.

You want to see what hog-confinement farms can do for your "economic development" come on down. We can then go visit all the farmers who's wells have been ruined because of hog-waste and intense farm chemical application. You can smell that wonderfull hog-**** smell in the summer when the wind blows just right. Now they have "water-quality" summits to figure out how to un**** the problem they created by draining all their wetlands. Yea baby!

You want ethanol plants so you can have "economic development." Great come on down to Iowa where you can see the future of ND/SD. In Iowa they plowed ALL the prairie up. When I moved here I was stunned to see that they make parks and put 40 acre plots of native prairie on maps; its that rare down here. With nothing to protect native prairie, I fear ND will be very soon. Just watch the number of soybean acres continue to climb in ND. Hopefully its farmers replacing wheat with soybeans but I imagine some prairie gets plowed up every year.

I'd rather have a Governor who will put conservation first over any economic development scheme that will produce continued low-wage jobs.


----------

